#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Top 10 regular advertising mistakes to be avoided.

## Bhavya

Making the decision to start an advertising campaign can be overwhelming. This is very factual when we have not ever advertised before. We will probably have a zillion questions running over our head. In all that confusions, its very easy to make mistakes. 

These following mistakes should be avoided when we advertise


Consider advertisement isnt essentialAdvertising without doing proper researchAdvertise on only one mediumUsing low-resolution images for advertisementNot keeping a copyUnsuitable colour schemeFocusing on your businessChoosing the incorrect publicationRunning only one type of advertisementWebsite not updated

----------

